# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Biseri klinaca vezano za pelene

## Olivija

Kako su nam mališani pametni za poluditi, sigurno ima i super fora vezano za pelene. Ja ću početi s Gabovom   :Grin:  

Igra se sinoć s malim Spidermanom iz Kinderjajeta (figurica veličine cca 3 cm) i tušira ga on ispod nekog pipka na namještaju   :Rolling Eyes:  , i odloži slučajno na jednu od pelena. I onda  :Idea: : otrči po krpicu, pumpicu s našim magic mixom i narednih pola sata mu je prao guzu, stavljao u pelenu (Just Ducky narančasta s majmunima  :Wink: ), vikao "piš-piš, kaka" i tako u krug! Mi smo vrištali od smijeha jer bi se jadan Spajdi svaki puta doslovce izgubio u peleni, ali Gab je bio neumoran.

----------


## livac

Moj sin obožava onu mib pelenu zelena kravica- valjda zato što je te boje i čim ja krenem prematati malenu, on trči po svog plišanog psa Flokija pa ga zamata, briše, nosi, pjeva mu (oponaša mene s malom) i onda kaže : fuj, mama, Floki mi se opet pokakao, sad moram stavit pelenu u mašinu. i tako mi nekad, da ni ne skužim natrpa par "pokakanih" pelena u ormare, korpu za veš, ladice...

----------


## Becky

Evo sjetila se ja...
Neki dan su bili kod nas naši prijatelji s kćeri, Karlom, koja ima 2 godine i koristi pelene običnjače (dakle, nije nikad vidjela platnene). I tako Karla nazoči našem preskidanju i zbunjeno gleda u Janine pelenice, sve šarene i preslatke, i još zbunjenije me pita: "Teta, a kaj je to?" Kažem joj ja da su to pelenice. A ona sva uvrijeđena, s onim pogledom tipa "kaj radiš budalu od mene", odgovori "Pa TO NISU pelene!!! Ja nemam takve pelene!" Na daša daljnja objašnjenja da to JESU pelene, ona je na kraju nakon par zbunjenih reakcija i pogleda samo rezignirano uzdahnula i zaključila: "To NISU pelene! To su GAĆE..." I onda nastavila s vidno uzbuđenom i ponosnom facom: "Evo teta, i ja imam lijepe gaće!" i pokazala mi ih je. Na kraju je ipak, kako je proces oblačenja naše pelenice napredovao, s osmijehom izjavila. "Uh, kako će sad Jana biti lijepa..."

----------

